# Disque éjecté, VRAIMENT EJECTE !!!



## Romain le Malin (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens de découvrir ce soir que mon iMac G5 était capable d'éjecter, au sens propre du terme, un disque !
En effet, il a carrément recraché, deux fois de suite, un CD (c'est à dire sans le retenir), après une simplement pression sur la touche "Eject".
Il a donc terminé sa course par terre !!!

Cette aventure est-elle déjà arrivée à quelqu'un d'autre ?

Merci


----------



## JPTK (28 Juillet 2005)

Romain le Malin a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je viens de découvrir ce soir que mon iMac G5 était capable d'éjecter, au sens propre du terme, un disque !
> En effet, il a carrément recraché, deux fois de suite, un CD (c'est à dire sans le retenir), après une simplement pression sur la touche "Eject".
> ...



 

Ouaouh.... effectivement c'est pas mal ! T'as prévu quoi en attendant, un filet pour freiner leur course ?  :love: 

Plus sérieusement je crois que ça le fait avec les CD d'Obispo, de Shimen Bady (orth ?), ou ce genre là quoi.  

PLus sérieusement encore, j'ai déjà lu il me semble un témoignage de la sorte, mais le type est mort, décapité, le CD avait fait le tour de la pièce lui découpant la tête par l'arrière, un peu gore quoi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













désolé... :rose:


----------



## Freelancer (28 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> PLus sérieusement encore, j'ai déjà lu il me semble un témoignage de la sorte, mais le type est mort, décapité, le CD avait fait le tour de la pièce lui découpant la tête par l'arrière, un peu gore quoi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



l'imac G4 etait classé supercomputer, l'imac G5 sera-t-il classé arme de destruction massive?   
après iRasoir, faudra-t-il l'appeler iGuillotine? 

désolé aussi... :rose:


----------



## Romain le Malin (28 Juillet 2005)

Ouais, je vous assure que c'est vrai : le disque est éjecté mais il ne reste pas un peu enfoncé dans le lecteur, il tombe.
Ca ne l'a fait que deux fois, mais avec le même disque. Pour alimenter la mauvaise fois légendaire des Mac users, je peux préciser que c'était le CD de Mac Office 2004, véridique !!
En tout cas, je l'ai mis une troisième fois et il est ressorti normalement !!
Rien compris ...

Salut à vous !


----------



## xanadu (28 Juillet 2005)

Moi ça m'est arrivé une fois mais pas avec un iMac mais plutôt avec un Hamac


----------



## Romain le Malin (28 Juillet 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça m'est arrivé une fois mais pas avec un iMac mais plutôt avec un Hamac



Ha ha ha, T'es "con" toi, ça fait plaisir


----------



## NightWalker (28 Juillet 2005)

Je vais essayer d'être sérieux...     

bon, sérieusement, il arrive aussi à mon iMac G5 d'éjecter vigoureusement les CD... en revanche, jamais encore constaté avec les DVD... je suppose que les CD sont moins épais que les DVD, du coup la fente ne retient pas du tout les CD...


----------



## Romain le Malin (28 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer d'être sérieux...
> 
> bon, sérieusement, il arrive aussi à mon iMac G5 d'éjecter vigoureusement les CD... en revanche, jamais encore constaté avec les DVD... je suppose que les CD sont mon épais que les DVD, du coup la fente ne retient pas du tout les CD...



Je confirme que c'était bien un CD !


----------



## Freelancer (28 Juillet 2005)

Plus serieusement, as-tu passé le hardware cd test livré avec ta machine? je ne sais pas ce test est capable de detecter ce genre de problème, mais bon

j'ai fait une recherche sur google. je n'ai rien vu de similaire en français. par contre j'ai trouvé qqchose qui y ressemble dans les forums apple consacrés à l'imacG5 juste ici en anglais of course


----------



## moPod (28 Juillet 2005)

Salut à tous,
Je confirme que moi aussi (sérieusement) il m'a éjecté un CD et même un DVD (2 fois) très fortement, mon iMac a la tranche à 20 cm d'un mur, ben les traces bien marqués sur mon mur (rouge) sont des preuves irréfutables...lol
Donc bon...
(Pour info : iMac acheté en Decembre 2004, aucun SAV, modèle 20" 512Mo et Superdrive)

Voilà, bonne nuit.

++


----------



## Romain le Malin (28 Juillet 2005)

Merci Freelancer et MoPod !


Ca me rassure un peu de savoir que je ne suis pas le seul !


----------



## JPTK (28 Juillet 2005)

Romain le Malin a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rassure un peu de savoir que je ne suis pas le seul !




Moi au contraire je trouve ça flippant !


----------



## Franckie (2 Août 2005)

bon ça y est le mien aussi s'y met ! ejection plutot brutale de cd ou dvd...
j'imagine que la piece qui doit retenir le disc lors de l'ejection est usé...
imac acheté en décembre.


----------



## NightWalker (2 Août 2005)

Tu as essayé avec un autre CD/DVD ?  Parce que comme je disais, ça le fait avec certains CD/DVD mais pas avec d'autres...


----------



## Franckie (2 Août 2005)

au début ça le faisait qu'avec certains cd ou dvd, mais maintenant ça le fait avec tous...


----------



## amalez (3 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

Même problème avec mon Imac. Il m'a fait le coup 3 fois avec un CD, pas de problème avec les DVD.
C'était pas du Obispo ou autre. Bizarre, Bizarre, Bizarre 
 :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## GoKart (3 Août 2005)

Je confirme le problème. Pour moi, ça se passe avec tous les CD et DVD quelles que soient les marques.  
Ce problème est apparu très récemment et c'est VRAIMENT gênant  :hein: 
J'ai pourtant pas une "grosse" utilisation du lecteur/graveur interne et on ne peut pas dire qu'il s'agisse déjà d'une usure du mécanisme... Alors quoi ?
Un nouveau bug caché de la 10.4.2 ??

Par ailleurs, je viens d'acheter un DVD - RW (FujiFilm 2x) et mon graveur interne refuse catégoriquement de graver quoi que ce soit dessus  aussi bien avec "Utilitaire de disque" qu'avec "Toast". Messages d'erreurs systématiquement...  Quelqu'un a une idée ??

Ma config : iMac G5 20" 1Mo Ram  OSX 10.4.2  Novembre 2004 Graveur Matshita DVD-R UJ-825


----------



## Pierrou (3 Août 2005)

Peut être le lecteur CD mis à la verticale .... :mouais:
j'ai toujours trouvé ça foireux.... 
À mon avis ça vient pas d'OS X, ça doit être un probleme de matos


----------



## iSimon (27 Septembre 2005)

Même problème avec mon iMac G5 17" acheté en octobre 2004...
Je décide d'aller le porter à mon Apple Center...

Premier envoi à mon Apple Center donc : changement du lecteur optique (500¤)
Il me le rendent... Je teste sur 15 CD, 4 seulement restent dans le lecteur, les autres tombent (certes avec style) sur le bureau.
Je le ramène donc, j'accepte leurs excuses, et ils m'appellent, en me disant qu'avec eux ça marche, et en me demandant de ramener mes CD pour voir si le problème viens pas de mes CD...   

Alors dans les 15 CD testés il y avait de l'audio, du CD-R, du RW, du DVD, du DVD-RW, du neuf, du vieux, du tout neuf, du très vieux... 
Alors franchement, que ce soit mes CD qui soient "voilés" comme ils disent, c'est un peu fort de café...

Donc au programme demain, petit visite chez eux avec une vingtaine de CD de tous type et de tous états, mon câble d'alim, mon clavier (au cas ou le problème serait là...) et la certitude qu'ils vont tous tomber devant les yeux du pauvre technicien...

En espérant quand même qu'il puisse arriver à le réparer un jour...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Plus sérieusement je crois que ça le fait avec les CD d'Obispo, de Shimen Bady (orth ?), ou ce genre là quoi.




héhé ,lol
l'imac ,il a pa du aimer en effet ,le CD d'Obispo ,je crois qu'il (l'imac) est capable de se lever ,d'ouvrir la fenetre ,et de le jeter en bas ,le CD d'Obispo,mefie toi !   
C'est fou ce que peut faire un mac ,meme prendre soin de nos oreilles...


----------



## JediMac (27 Septembre 2005)

Ben apparemment c'est pas exceptionnel comme truc. D'ailleurs dans ce sujet, il y a même un film :affraid:.
Pourvu que ça ne m'arrive pas...


----------



## iSimon (28 Septembre 2005)

Comme prévu aujourd'hui entrevue avec le technicien de mon apple center local.
Ils avaient fait les tests avec l'écran incliné vers l'arrière et donc les CD ne chutaient pas...
Mais ils ont essayé avec l'écran à la verticale, et là ils ont pu voir que ça tombait. Ils ont bien rigolé d'ailleurs...

Aucune solution si ce n'est de re-changer le lecteur ou encore ajouter une deuxième couche de feutrine (mais solution provisoire, risque de rayures, bricolage...)

Donc un deuxième superdrive est en commande.
J'ai recensé une vingtaine de cas sur les forums Apple, les genius des Apple Store ont déjà vu ce problème, reste à attendre qu'Apple le prennent en compte et communique dessus, si jamais elle le fait.
Aucune solution n'a pour le moment été trouvé si ce n'est changer et rechanger le lecteur jusqu'à ce que l'un d'eux ne recrache plus... Certains ont aussi résolu le problème en changeant l'écran et le boîtier, mais selon le technicien, aucune pièce du boîtier n'est en cause, la feutrine est là pour éviter que la poussière ne rentre.


----------



## barb4ry (28 Septembre 2005)

C'est vrai que c'est plutôt marrant comme probleme ! J'imagine la petite peur que vous devez ressentir avant d'appuyer sur le bouton eject.....


----------



## peyret (28 Septembre 2005)

On s'y habitue !
çà dépend aussi de l'épaisseur des CD... 
Avec l'entraînement je les chope au "vol" !

lp


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Septembre 2005)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> Aucune solution n'a pour le moment été trouvé si ce n'est changer et rechanger le lecteur jusqu'à ce que l'un d'eux ne recrache plus... Certains ont aussi résolu le problème en changeant l'écran et le boîtier, mais selon le technicien, aucune pièce du boîtier n'est en cause, la feutrine est là pour éviter que la poussière ne rentre.


Faites moi penser de racheter du scotch autocollant! ...

 j'ai utilisé 1/3 de mon rouleau sur la fente arrière de ventilation de mon ImacG5 pour des questions de bruit  
J'en ai utilisé aussi 1/3 sur la vis de la batterie de l'ibook de mon copain qui se dévissai régulièrement  
Je vais user ce qu'il me reste pour bloquer partiellement la fente d'éjéction de mon superdrive ImacG5    

C'est fou ce qu'un petit rouleau de 3 sous peut rendre de services  à des bijoux de technologie que même lles extra-terrestres nous envient


 :love:  :love:


----------



## Fred'X (29 Septembre 2005)

Dans le doute j'ai orienté l'ouverture de mon mini à l'opposé.
A vérifier : l'inventeur du système est peut-être un fan de ball-trap.


----------



## iSimon (1 Octobre 2005)

Mon iMac G5 est de retour finalement...
Le Superdrive a été changé une nouvelle fois.
La feutrine a été doublée (contre ma volonté  ), de manière plutôt propre contrairement à ce que je craignais. 
Les CD ne tombent plus mais il est plus dur de les insérer et il arrive qu'ils ne sortent pas assez.
Il arrive aussi qu'un petit crissement se fasse entendre. 
Et finalement certains CD ressortent avec une petite rayure... 

Donc la solution du doublage de feutrine, telle qu'elle a été faite sur mon imac, n'est pas à conseiller...
Il va falloir chercher ailleurs... :sick:


----------

